# Roll Call (ok So Where Are The Women Composers At?)



## FRNDLYFIRE MUSIC (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm curious to know how many female composers are on this forum. What kind of work have you gotten since the start of your career? And how long have you been composing? Things like that. You can share more info than that if you like. I'm just trying to get the topic started. I know it can't be all hard legs here. Lol


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi,
I'm a composer who happens to be a woman. I've been composing since I was very young. I am fairly new to using sample libraries and still have a lot to learn. I have a few projects lined up so I'm happy and excited about that.  
Take Care,
Steph aka moviemaestro


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Steph,

I believe there maybe just 3 to 4 women members here, unless some are using an alias. then of course there is Nick Batzdorf! (just kidding, I knew he would take it well).

Being this is your first post, you may want to introduce yourself in the "introduce yourself" section or not . There is also a composition section you are probably aware of for getting your pieces listened to if you want some unbiased ears. 

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Craig 
Thanks!!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2006)

Shit! I just got a run in my stockings.


----------



## KingIdiot (Mar 28, 2006)

I'nstill trying to figure it out

am I a woman in northern enclosure, or a cross dresser?

I play some mean basketball tho!!!


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't think anyone could mistake an eyeliner wearing guy who listens to Depeche Mode as feminine.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 28, 2006)

moviemaestro @ Tue Mar 28 said:


> Hi,
> I'm a composer who happens to be a woman. I've been composing since I was very young. I am fairly new to using sample libraries and still have a lot to learn. I have a few projects lined up so I'm happy and excited about that.
> Take Care,
> Steph aka moviemaestro



Yeah Steph!!!!

I'm glad you decided to post here.

[schild=11 fontcolor=FFD700 shadowcolor=D2691E shieldshadow=1]Welcome[/schild]

Also, there's JoAnne and Fitch.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't forget about Maya from VSL.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 28, 2006)

and Chrislight


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Mar 28, 2006)

josejherring @ Tue Mar 28 said:


> moviemaestro @ Tue Mar 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Hi Jose 
It's good to see you again! :smile: 
Steph


----------



## KingIdiot (Mar 28, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Tue Mar 28 said:


> I don't think anyone could mistake an eyeliner wearing guy who listens to Depeche Mode as feminine.



yah totally...  hahahaha


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Niheim, 

Welcome to VI. Me too surprised at how few women frequent forums like this. There are lots of female composers, but appears few involved in soft synth technicals, or maybe they just don't frequent forums. 

I began composing at age four on the piano, but have kept music a hobby all these years. In the mid-90's, finally bought a Korg keyboard/sequencer and a few JV-1080s and enjoyed arranging/producing full orchestrations with the limited tools I had.  Around 2002, I transitioned to soft synth and PC-based sequencing. Even though my day-job is computers, I did not have an easy time with the transition to Soft-synths. Now three years later, I think I finally have the basics. I have a DAW dedicated to Gigastudio/GS Samples and a DAW for Cubase SX sequencing and various VI's - Sonic Implants, EWGOLD, RA, Atmosphere etc. Most of my compositions are orchestral, although lately all I can do are piece-meal piano lines that I never develop. Hopefully this is just a phase, but I do see the irony in having all these realistic tools for the first time, and all I can produce are a few notes on the piano. 

Look forward to hearing more from you, MM, and other women involved in the challenges of soft synth based composition. 

Joanne


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 29, 2006)

I can speak for myself and Joanne when I say:


Here we thought Craig, Nick and King were women this whole time!? Frankly, I'm shocked... 

I guess that's what happens when you wear pink hot pants, eyeliner, and lip-gloss.................. who knew? (I'm throwing mine away! ....... _tomorrow_. :mrgreen: )


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Mar 29, 2006)

kid-surf @ Wed Mar 29 said:


> I guess that's what happens when you wear pink hot pants, eyeliner, and lip-gloss.................. who knew? (I'm throwing mine away! ....... _tomorrow_. :mrgreen: )




If I'm remembering right, it was just that one time in Marina Del Rey and no harm done.


----------



## FRNDLYFIRE MUSIC (Mar 30, 2006)

Exellent! I knew some women were around here somewhere but thats alot of post to look thru. I look foward to seeing all of your post and comments about whatever. And yes, I was very aware of the women composers in the industry and it makes me proud to see that happening. This makes a more diverse wokplace dont ya think? Even more so with the vi synth totting crossdresser ummm guys i guess......lol.............We're all clowns here it seems....so welcome to the forum from the FIRE!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 30, 2006)

Do Friday nights' at Cleopatra's count?


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 30, 2006)

Cleopatra's is that drag strip bar on St Laurent isn't it?


----------



## midphase (Mar 31, 2006)

There aren't many women composers who frequent these types of forums because unlike men, women are very visual and don't like to read that much. Men on the other hand are very imaginative and don't need as many visual stimuli to constantly arouse them and are perfectly content reading instead of watching porn 24/7 like all women do!


----------



## fitch (Mar 31, 2006)

midphase @ Sat Apr 01 said:


> There aren't many women composers who frequent these types of forums because unlike men, women are very visual and don't like to read that much. Men on the other hand are very imaginative and don't need as many visual stimuli to constantly arouse them and are perfectly content reading instead of watching porn 24/7 like all women do!




Yer Wha ? ! :D 


:lol:


----------



## kid-surf (Apr 2, 2006)

funny stuff............. :mrgreen:


----------

